
CSS Float Theory: Things You Should Know | Smashing Magazine - dawie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/05/01/css-float-theory-things-you-should-know/
======
danielha
Floats can drive me nuts. Good reads; thanks.

~~~
dawie
Me too, thats why I posted it

------
jamongkad
Dayum this is useful! thanks!

